# Looking for local places to do some panning & metal detectin



## rewalston (Jul 7, 2010)

As I told Rock Man Rick, I would have loved to have joined him with his venture, but unfortunately I live in Southern Ontario (near Toronto). So that being said, does anyone know of someplace that I could go do some metal detecting, panning or minor prospecting? I live in Newmarket, Ontario which is about 45 minutes north, roughly, from Toronto. I know that there are a few places up north by Lake of the Woods, but I don't want to go that far. I would like to find someplace that I can just go as a day trip type outing. 

Rusty


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 8, 2010)

rewalston said:


> As I told Rock Man Rick, I would have loved to have joined him with his venture, but unfortunately I live in Southern Ontario (near Toronto). So that being said, does anyone know of someplace that I could go do some metal detecting, panning or minor prospecting? I live in Newmarket, Ontario which is about 45 minutes north, roughly, from Toronto. I know that there are a few places up north by Lake of the Woods, but I don't want to go that far. I would like to find someplace that I can just go as a day trip type outing.
> 
> Rusty



Let me help, try my skills for yourself.
Get yourself a Topo Map of the area that you intend to prospect,
and look for the areas that have streams with a dendritic drainage pattern.
Pan the natural traps within these streams.

Take note of the mineralization of the surounding bed rock as well.
There will be areas, and vein sytems loaded with oxide and sulfide minerals. 

Those mineralised areas of rock will often contain gold, 
if not visible, then as invisible micron gold within the host minerals.

Look for areas within the waterway that have blue gray clay, and pan, sluice, or dredge those areas.
Those spots usually have fairy high concentration of Gold as compared to other areas within the same waterway.

I hope that this helps.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## rewalston (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you Rick. Now I just need to figure out where I want to go 


Rusty


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 8, 2010)

rewalston said:


> Thank you Rick. Now I just need to figure out where I want to go
> 
> 
> Rusty




You're welcome. 
I hope that you find a sweet spot that no one has found before.

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## qst42know (Jul 8, 2010)

Much of the great lakes region have been scoured by glaciers. The local topography means less in these areas that have been bulldozed by the ice ages. When they retreated the rock load was dropped where they were. Some gold has been found but it is likely far from the original source. Still if you have a day and a detector you might get lucky. :mrgreen:


----------



## greener_dude (May 29, 2011)

hello I live near stratford ontario. Gold is something that intrests me as well. I had previously worked with an employer that did alot of excuvation to the depths of about 5 - 7 feet maximum. I would sometimes find traces of gold flake when we would trench in low elevations near creeks for the purpose of installing geothermal systems. Usually the flake would be in a dark clay and be kinda spotty to certain elevations/areas in a field. The guys that i worked with all thought it was fools gold but i believe it was the real deal. But in all fairness, I never did get it tested. When ever I would see it, it was hard not too smile and fill my pockets. Like I said preiviously were talking about flake, not nugets. It would be interesting to check out though. Better if i had equiptment to check the creeks with. something that can screen out the junk and leave you with that sweet sweet gold. okay now im getting excited... gezz

-Justin


----------



## glondor (May 29, 2011)

It is easy to test the flakes Greener dude. If a flake bends it is metal if it breaks it is not. Try to bend a piece with your thumbnail. If It snaps and gets powdery it is not gold. 

I have excavated all over Southern Ontario and I can attest to the fact that there is no rhyme or reason to the soil anywhere. It is all glacial till. A mix of everything.


----------



## greener_dude (May 29, 2011)

I guess your method of varafying gold makes sense. You cant really bite a flake like you can a nugget. I'll have to try that trick with the finger nail. Theres a place I really want to check out near niagra falls. Apparently gold coins have been found up in that area around the niagra fort... makes sense as a lot of trading used to happen in that area way back when. apparently theres some ship wrecks up there too that have been said to have carried varrious treassures. One particular story that I always wanted to follow up on was a tavern that was said to exist. apparently theres a chance of some burried chest along the river. the chest would likely be completely rotted by now if made of wood. might make metal detecting a possability. Would love to talk to someone that knows where the hot spot is or has puresued that adventure.


----------



## glondor (May 30, 2011)

http://gpex.ca/smf/index.php?topic=269.0
http://gpex.ca/smf/index.php?topic=276.0


Hastings, Madoc area. Flour gold.


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2011)

GPAA is less than $70.
http://www.goldprospectors.org/zencart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_22&products_id=30
They have properties in Can. but I do not know where.You can call them and find out.


----------

